# Oase BioSys Skimmer



## Jaseon (17 Feb 2021)

Im hoping to be making a start on a pond this year. I have power installed outside, and have a plan for design. The Oase skimmer seems to be the one thats most used in the UK so am happy to go with that although i cant seem to find the pump for it. I keep getting directed to the Aquamax series which i dont want. I have some trees nearby so a skimmer seemed the base option other than an in pond one.

Edit: Ive just realised you use the aquamax and just remove the pump inside the cage.


----------



## martin-green (17 Feb 2021)

I presume this is to be a raised pond? will any of it be below ground?


----------



## Jaseon (18 Feb 2021)

martin-green said:


> I presume this is to be a raised pond? will any of it be below ground?


No it wont be raised. Im planning to pump from the skimmer into a bog filter.


----------



## martin-green (18 Feb 2021)

I am just trying to understand, hence the many questions.

I am guessing you are going to have a floating skimmer?

Yes, leaves in the pond are not welcome. I have a few in mine now.  How close will this pond be to the trees? its just that (and I don't know where your pond is in relation to the trees) not much stops tree roots, so if at all possible move your pond further away from the trees, as roots can and do puncture pond liners.

There are other skimmers available than Oase. Oase are very good, but not always the best choice.


----------



## Jaseon (19 Feb 2021)

martin-green said:


> I am guessing you are going to have a floating skimmer?
> 
> Yes, leaves in the pond are not welcome. I have a few in mine now.  How close will this pond be to the trees? its just that (and I don't know where your pond is in relation to the trees) not much stops tree roots, so if at all possible move your pond further away from the trees, as roots can and do puncture pond liners.
> 
> There are other skimmers available than Oase. Oase are very good, but not always the best choice.


No one of these,






The Trees are not that close to worry about roots, but close enough that we get a lot blown into the garden in autumn. There doesn't seem to be much choice when  it comes to these kind of skimmers in the UK. The US has a much better variety.


----------

